# شرح فيديو ms project 2007 , primavera 6 للمهندس هاشم حسن



## سنا الإسلام (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

MS Project 2007 & Primavera 6 Lessons 

المحاضرة الاولى

http://www.4shared.com/file/53043627/67181431/MS_Project_P6__01.html

المحاضرة الثانية

http://www.4shared.com/file/53269875/a64abe5d/MS_Project_P6__02.html
او
http://www.4shared.com/file/95830117/31c38091/MS_Project_P6__02.html

المحاضرة الثالثة

http://www.4shared.com/file/53416780/66fe3e7b/MS_Project_P6__03.html

المحاضرة الرابعة

http://www.4shared.com/file/53552606/f7389943/MS_Project_P6__04.html

المحاضرة الخامسة

http://www.4shared.com/file/55263364/c86e8535/MS_Project_P6__05.html

المحاضرة السادسة

××××××××××××××××××××
تم حذف رابط المحاضرة السادسة كون الرابط غير فعال، وقد تفضلت الأخت الكريمة صاحبة الموضوع بأنه غير فعال، وغير متوفر عندها.. 
المشرف​


----------



## galal980 (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك يا م. أميرة وللمهندس حسن وسلمت يداكما


----------



## المهندس الحماسى (9 مارس 2009)

جزاكى الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (9 مارس 2009)

جــــــــــــــــــ ( الله ) ـــــــــــزاك 
خــــيــــــرا


----------



## حمزهههههه (9 مارس 2009)

جزاكي الله خيرا مواضيعك كلها مميزه ونرجو منكي المزيد
وشكر خاص للمهندس هاشم
جاري التخميل


----------



## عبير احمد (9 مارس 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## youssefayay (9 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم
ولكن هل الشرح للبريمافيرا ام بروجيكت 2007 
ارجوا الايضاح وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سيد طه محمد (9 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله مهندسة أميرة مواضيعك دائما رائعة
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## garary (9 مارس 2009)

مشكورة جدا م. اميرة وبارك الله فيك .وكذلك كل الشكر للمهندس هاشم حسن ،محاضرات اكثر من رائعة .
يرجى اعادة رفع المحاضرة السادسة .


----------



## ابوحباجا (9 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكي و جزاكي الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## garary (9 مارس 2009)

المحاضرة السادسة

http://www.4shared.com/file/55265118...ct_P6__06.html
يرجى اعادة الرفع من جديد


----------



## esam_1841977 (10 مارس 2009)

شششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## hezha_surchi (10 مارس 2009)

Thanks to you and to eng.hashim but in lecture six a problem we can not download it please upload it again


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندسه


----------



## mf8488 (10 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكى وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## HIMA6000 (11 مارس 2009)

لكم جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود و لكن نرجو منكم أعادة رفع المحاضرة السادسة مرة أخرى حيث أن الروابط الموجودة لا تعمل مع وافر التحية .


----------



## anass81 (11 مارس 2009)

hima6000 قال:


> لكم جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود و لكن نرجو منكم أعادة رفع المحاضرة السادسة مرة أخرى حيث أن الروابط الموجودة لا تعمل مع وافر التحية .



يبدو ان هنالك مشكلة بالفعل بالمحاضرة السادسة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
للاسف انا معنديش الدرس السادس علشان ارفعه على رابط تانى لانى نزلت الشرح من نفس الروابط وواجهت نفس المشكة


----------



## hanyatia (11 مارس 2009)

*جــــــــــــــــــ ( الله ) ـــــــــــزاك 
خــــيــــــرا*​


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (12 مارس 2009)

جزاكي الله كل الخير
بس ياريت تعيدي رفع المحاضرة السادسة


----------



## anass81 (12 مارس 2009)

حسام محمد نجم قال:


> جزاكي الله كل الخير
> بس ياريت تعيدي رفع المحاضرة السادسة



اخي الكريم

لقد أوضحت المهندسة الكريمة في رد سابق ان المحاضرة السادسة غير متوافرة لديها بسبب مشكلة من المصدر

ارجو التفهم


----------



## علي الرفاعي (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اميرة على جهدك الكبير ارجو رفع المحاضرة السادسه ان امكن لان الرابط لايعمل
مع اعتزازي


----------



## eng abdallah (14 مارس 2009)

جزاكي الله كل خييييييييييييييير


----------



## alaa eldin farag (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ويرجي إعادة رفع المحاضرة السادسة


----------



## Abo Fares (14 مارس 2009)

garary قال:


> مشكورة جدا م. اميرة وبارك الله فيك .وكذلك كل الشكر للمهندس هاشم حسن ،محاضرات اكثر من رائعة .
> يرجى اعادة رفع المحاضرة السادسة .


 


garary قال:


> المحاضرة السادسة
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/55265118...ct_p6__06.html
> يرجى اعادة الرفع من جديد


 


hezha_surchi قال:


> thanks to you and to eng.hashim but in lecture six a problem we can not download it please upload it again


 


hima6000 قال:


> لكم جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود و لكن نرجو منكم أعادة رفع المحاضرة السادسة مرة أخرى حيث أن الروابط الموجودة لا تعمل مع وافر التحية .


 


حسام محمد نجم قال:


> جزاكي الله كل الخير
> بس ياريت تعيدي رفع المحاضرة السادسة


 


علي الرفاعي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اميرة على جهدك الكبير ارجو رفع المحاضرة السادسه ان امكن لان الرابط لايعمل
> مع اعتزازي


 


alaa eldin farag قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء ويرجي إعادة رفع المحاضرة السادسة


 
مشكورين جميعاً، ولكن الأخت اميرةة جزاها الله خيراً تحدثت بأن المحاضرة السادسة غير متوفرة عندها.. لذا أرجو عدم سؤالها عنها مجدداً، وننتظر أحد الزملاء إن كان قد حملها مسبقاً أن يقوم برفعها من جديد..


اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> للاسف انا معنديش الدرس السادس علشان ارفعه على رابط تانى لانى نزلت الشرح من نفس الروابط وواجهت نفس المشكة


 
شكراً م. اميرةة.. تقبلي تحيــــاتي..​


----------



## م.جمال العبري (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكي - وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng: issa (14 مارس 2009)

*شكرا لكي - وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng: issa (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقكم الله لكن نريد المحاضرة السادسه ولكم منا كل الشكر


----------



## mh702 (14 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng: issa (14 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة


----------



## لينوف (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وتسلم الايادي


----------



## م احمد عيسي (15 مارس 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> ms project 2007 & primavera 6 lessons​
> المحاضرة الاولى​
> ...


 مشكور اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك ووفقك فى حياتك ان شاء الله


----------



## mahmoud44 (15 مارس 2009)

مشكوره اخت اميره وبارك الله فيكي وادامكي للموقع


----------



## كمال محمد (15 مارس 2009)

مشكورة أختي أميرة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بن قودس (15 مارس 2009)

جزاكي الله الف خيرا ووفقك


----------



## hossam_somir (15 مارس 2009)

هذا هو رابط الجزء السادس 

http://www.4shared.com/file/55265118...ct_P6__06.html


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (15 مارس 2009)

hossam_somir قال:


> هذا هو رابط الجزء السادس
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/55265118...ct_p6__06.html


 
الرابط مش شغال تأكد بنفسك
ياريت لو عندك ترفعه لينا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عطور ليبيا (15 مارس 2009)

سمعت كثير عن البرنامجين وانهم مهمات للمهندس المدنى بس سؤالى هل للبرنامجين علاقة بعض فى العمل ؟؟؟؟
وهل هم للمتخصيين فى ادراة المشاريع فقط ؟؟او انهم يستخدموا فى حساب الكميات ؟؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## محمد غريب الصغير (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا وجزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## johnsafi (16 مارس 2009)

arab-eng.org
شكر خاص لكل عضو ومشرف على هذا المنتدى
الله يجزيكم اخير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مهندس محمد قاسم (18 مارس 2009)

hossam_somir قال:


> هذا هو رابط الجزء السادس
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/55265118...ct_P6__06.html


 

*The file link that you requested is not valid.*​


----------



## احمد قويطة (18 مارس 2009)

ممكن برنامج البيرمافيرا 6
ياريت لو حد يعرف له رابط شغال 
يضعه هنا 
وشكرا لجميع


----------



## احمد قويطة (18 مارس 2009)

ممكن برنامج البيرمافيرا 6
ياريت لو حد يعرف له رابط شغال 
يضعه هنا 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## heguehm (18 مارس 2009)

جزاكى الله خيرا Merci


----------



## مبروك (18 مارس 2009)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alileith (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بكل الجهود 

فائدة سريعة
بالنسبة للms فهو يعطيك الشرح بجنب الملف المراد عمله اضافة الى خزين هائل من القوالب والأمثلة كما انه يشرح لك مع كل خطوة تقوم بها


----------



## kazali016 (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مهندسه اميره وجزاكى الله عن المهندسن خير الجزاء


----------



## كوردستان (20 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيكي و جزاكي الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## siwael (30 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكي و جزاكي الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
برجاء الجزء الثانى والسادس مرة اخرى...


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 مارس 2009)

siwael قال:


> بارك الله فيكي و جزاكي الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
> برجاء الجزء الثانى والسادس مرة اخرى...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رابط اخر للمحاضرة الثانية تم رفعة لحضرتك

http://www.4shared.com/file/95830117/31c38091/MS_Project_P6__02.html

اما المحاضرة السادسة فهى غير متوفرة لدى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 مارس 2009)

احمد قويطة قال:


> ممكن برنامج البيرمافيرا 6
> ياريت لو حد يعرف له رابط شغال
> يضعه هنا
> وشكرا للجميع


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
دى روابط شغالة ان شاء الله ل primavera 6 تم نقلها من احد المنتديات 

http://mihd.net/fsd84c​ 


http://mihd.net/ogmv97​ 


http://mihd.net/tihbgj​ 


http://mihd.net/fypj8w​ 


http://mihd.net/t5fapi​ 


http://mihd.net/z5arsf​ 


"""""""""""""""""​ 

http://rapidshare.com/files/91094943...star.part1.rar​ 


http://rapidshare.com/files/91094949...star.part2.rar​ 


http://rapidshare.com/files/91094929...star.part3.rar​ 


http://rapidshare.com/files/91094955...star.part4.rar​ 


http://rapidshare.com/files/91095030...star.part5.rar​ 


http://rapidshare.com/files/91095150...star.part6.rar​


----------



## خالد البلتاجى (31 مارس 2009)

*شكر يا مهندس هاشم*

بارك الله فيك يا مهنس يرجى تحميل المحاضرة الثانية والسادسة مرة اخرى لانهم غير فاعلين وجزاك الله خير ويرجى ترك رقم هاتفك والاميل الخاص بك لمزيد من الاستفسارات .


----------



## Abo Fares (31 مارس 2009)

خالد البلتاجى قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا مهنس يرجى تحميل المحاضرة الثانية والسادسة مرة اخرى لانهم غير فاعلين وجزاك الله خير ويرجى ترك رقم هاتفك والاميل الخاص بك لمزيد من الاستفسارات .


 
تنويه، وسائل الاتصال الخاصة مخالفة لشروط الملتقى.. 

مع تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## خالد البلتاجى (31 مارس 2009)

اسف على طلب رقم الهاتف الخاص ياريت ارسال المحاضرة السادسة لانها غير فاعلة وجزاك الله خيرو شكرا على المجهود


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 مارس 2009)

خالد البلتاجى قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا مهنس يرجى تحميل المحاضرة الثانية والسادسة مرة اخرى لانهم غير فاعلين وجزاك الله خير ويرجى ترك رقم هاتفك والاميل الخاص بك لمزيد من الاستفسارات .


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رابط اخر للمحاضرة الثانية 

http://www.4shared.com/file/95830117...ct_P6__02.html

اما المحاضرة السادسة فهى غير متوفرة لدى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 مارس 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> دى روابط شغالة ان شاء الله ل primavera 6 تم نقلها من احد المنتديات
> 
> http://mihd.net/fsd84c​
> ...


 


the password لفك الضغط

www.damasgate.com/vb

الترخيص مع طريقة التنصيب في الرابط ادناه
رقم المنتج هو : EC-C01

http://www.4shared.com/file/96060592...k-License.html

كلمة المرور للداتا بيز هي 
User: admin | Password: admin


----------



## alaa eldin farag (8 أبريل 2009)

جزاكي الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيكي وجعلكي زخراً للإسلام ونفعك بك المسلمين قولو أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أبريل 2009)

alaa eldin farag قال:


> جزاكي الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيكي وجعلكي زخراً للإسلام ونفعك بك المسلمين قولو أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


 
جزاكم الله خيراااااااا


----------



## abdallah nasr (8 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> ms project 2007 & primavera 6 lessons​
> المحاضرة الاولى​
> ...


 
مشكور جدااا مهندسة اميرة على المجهود الرائع ونرجو المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أبريل 2009)

abdallah nasr قال:


> مشكور جدااا مهندسة اميرة على المجهود الرائع ونرجو المزيد انشاء الله


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ده رابط اخر للمحاضرة الثانية لو الرابط القديم ما اشتغلش معاك

http://www.4shared.com/file/95830117...ct_P6__02.html


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (8 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير أيتها الأخت الزميلة


----------



## احمد نابليون (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للبشمهندسة اميرة والمهندس هاشم علي كل هذا المجهود
بس في طلب صغير لو المهندسة اميرة تعرف ترفع تعليم برنامج الetabs
للمهندس هاشم وشكرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 أبريل 2009)

احمد نابليون قال:


> شكرا للبشمهندسة اميرة والمهندس هاشم علي كل هذا المجهود
> بس في طلب صغير لو المهندسة اميرة تعرف ترفع تعليم برنامج الetabs
> للمهندس هاشم وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شرح برنامج الايتاب للمهندس هاشم حسن

http://www.4shared.com/file/42857233/4aeb7e15/ETABS_01_Creating_a_Column_Grid.html​​
http://www.4shared.com/file/43297739/6ee99033/ETABS_02_Define_Sections.html​​
http://www.4shared.com/file/43513752/d760213/ETABS_03_Modeling_of_Columns__Beams.html​​
http://www.4shared.com/file/44154691/f699473/ETABS_04_Modeling_of_walls_and_slabs.html​​
http://www.4shared.com/file/45532837/81b61718/ETABS_05_Mesh_Area.html​​
http://www.4shared.com/file/46349157/5aad2980/ETABS_06_Creating_Stairs.html​​
http://www.4shared.com/file/46463907/21b10fc1/ETABS_07_Adding_a_Roof.html​​
http://www.4shared.com/file/51028255/e80288e/ETABS_08_Load_Cases.html​​
http://www.4shared.com/file/55887106/e2779da1/ETABS_09_Wind_Load.html​​
http://www.4shared.com/file/55887445/19d9cbf4/ETABS_10_Analyze__Design.html​​http://www.4shared.com/file/55887445/19d9cbf4/ETABS_10_Analyze__Design.html


----------



## المهندس اليمني (10 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ENG ECO (10 أبريل 2009)

الشرح رائع وبسيط ونشكرك يا باشمهندسة اميرة والباشمهندس هاشم على المجهود العظيم ونأمل الكثير من المواضيع الجديدة التى ننتظرها بشغف


----------



## م/ إسلام (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا ياجميل سمسم


----------



## الشاب العراقي (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا والى مزيد من التقدم والعطاء


----------



## houzaifa (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا نفعنا الله واياك بالمادة العلمية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## kazali016 (14 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## aslam1 (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكى ياخت اميره مجهور وافر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 مايو 2009)

kazali016 قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير


 


aslam1 قال:


> شكرا لكى ياخت اميره مجهور وافر


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## أبوجبل (19 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيك خير ومزيد من التوفيق


----------



## aslam1 (21 مايو 2009)

شكر خاص للأميرة ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## aslam1 (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا للأميرة الملتقى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 مايو 2009)

فلاي آش قال:


> الله يجزيك خير ومزيد من التوفيق


 


aslam1 قال:


> شكر خاص للأميرة ملتقى المهندسين العرب


 


aslam1 قال:


> شكرا للأميرة الملتقى


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## MIGO20 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## MIGO20 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.reemoz (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صابر عبد الرازق (9 نوفمبر 2009)

1000 1000 شكرا وربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكما اللة امين اللة تقبل


----------



## قابل للتغيير (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير واذكركم ونفسي بالصوم والاجتهاد فى العبادة فان غدا اول العشر الاول من ذى الحجة وهذه الايام المباركات هى خير ايام الدهر(والفجر وليالي عشر)


----------



## khaled2073 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

من الممكن رفع رابط آخر للمحاضرة الثالثة لأن الرابط مش شغال معايا


----------



## امل الامل (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرًا كتير بشمهندسة وبارك الله فيكي
والحقيقة شرح رائع جدا ومفصل بالتفصيل وهو مفيد في غاية الفائدة للمبتدئين ولمن لم يعرف عن البرنامجين اي شي
وبارك الله في المهندس وجعله في ميزان حسناته
ونرجو اعادة رفع المحاضرة السادسة في اسرع وقت للتشوق في الشروع للتطبيق على البرنامج والاحتراف فيه
ولكم مني فائق التقدير والاحترام
تحياتي​


----------



## محمد عبدالله طعيمة (30 يوليو 2010)

excellent cource


----------



## mbakir88 (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكور ما قصرت


----------



## abedodeh (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااا ووفقكم الله لكل خير ..........


----------



## kanan (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا لهذا المجهود


----------



## chamil (23 أغسطس 2010)

thank you verrrrrrrrrrry much


----------



## daoud.ch (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## emad_ali (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## hamadamohamed24 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

والله الشكر ما يكفي ربنا يكرمك


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورة جدا م. اميرة و شكرى الجزيل للمهندس هاشم حسن ،محاضرات اكثر من رائعة .
يرجى اعادة رفع المحاضرة السادسة ان وجدت


----------



## جبار جلال (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا-طلبة جامعة البحرين


----------



## yalda (14 نوفمبر 2010)

احتاج الماضرة السادسة والف شكر


----------



## شرقية بنت شرقي (18 يناير 2011)

الف شكر في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## khalili18 (1 فبراير 2011)

thank you too much


----------



## asd_eng (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بيكم على هالموضوع المفيد


----------



## doha_4all (23 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fattahmine (28 فبراير 2011)

thank you


----------



## asae (28 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر يا باشمهندسة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمودشمس (28 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكى الله خيرا وشكرا*​


----------



## م محمد النتشه (7 مارس 2011)

الرجاء تامين الرابط السادس للضرورة....وشكرا


----------



## جئت لأتعلم (7 أبريل 2011)

شكراً للأخت الكريمة وأتمنى من الله ان يجعلك سبب فى الخير للمسلمين
اتمنى مساعدتى فى الحصول على الجزء السادس من الشرح لأننى فى أمس الحاجه اليه
وشكراً


----------



## قلب الأحبة (9 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير يــا سنا الإسلام : ) 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 

وإن شاء الله أحاول أدور على رابط للدرس السادس 

جعله الله في ميزان حسنات الجميييييييييييييع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## egsaadelshemy (9 أبريل 2011)

الروابط تعطى خطا و لا تريد ان يبدا التحميل فما العمل؟ افيدونى للاهمية و شكرا للجميع


----------



## محمود سيد سالم الس (22 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك اخت اميرة على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## نجانجا (22 أبريل 2011)

thnx 
......


----------



## arc_bilp (25 أبريل 2011)

جازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد العلي (28 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله جهودكم


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zizo gladiator (29 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا*


----------



## القمر الهندسي (7 أغسطس 2011)

محاضرات رائعه بارك الله فيكم


----------



## descovery_2000 (24 أغسطس 2011)

*اين المحاظرة السادسة*


----------



## عدنان هتشم (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا خاص للمهندس المجتهد دائما وكما عهدناه في السابق جزيت وبارك الله فيك يا ابازيد ونتمى المزيد من الموفقية . اخوك مهندس عدنان هاشم


----------



## maged1910 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayedahmed330 (12 يناير 2012)

مقارنة عملية جميلة للبرنامجين
مشكور جدا يا مهندسنا الغالي
أطيب تحياتي


----------



## hamadaherzoo (5 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bboumediene (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engabdo87 (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن الرابط غير صالح افيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civil love (8 مايو 2012)

الرجاء الرجاء اعادة الرفع ​


----------



## ahmed ehab (9 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الروابط لا تعمل حاليا 
برجاء اعادة الرفع 
واذا امكن على الميديا فاير


----------



## moh55h (12 يوليو 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل .. برجاء اعادة الرفع بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (12 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
جميع الروابط غير شغالة عدا رابط المحاضرة الثانية اذا ممكن اعادة الرفع من جديد


----------



## aladin30 (4 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
"4shared.com/folder/gUMY7SFo/__ms_project_2007__primavera_6.html"


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (14 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً وغفر لك ولوالديك واسكنكم الجنة


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (14 فبراير 2013)

*ادناه مشاهدة مباشرة من اليوتيوب لدروس الاخ العزيز المهندس هاشم حسن, والذي نفتقده بالمنتدى منذ فترة.
أسأل الله ان يكون بخير


Primavera6 L1 - YouTube*​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (28 أبريل 2013)

جزاكما الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (10 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا .... اشكر المهندس مثنى العزاوي على مشاركته الرائعة:20:


----------



## RADY511 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

سقلفغت


----------



## suhaibbb (2 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

